# Let Me Know If This Works, Please



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to a page with a video and a still picture .. the video is about 4 MB in size so does take a little bit to load .. am playing around with a new version of Picasa so don't know if all is well or not. 

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep30

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It will not work on my office computer. I will try it at home in an hour or so.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry The*

movie part didn't work for me.

Andi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No luck with the movie

John


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, it worked very well, both the movie and the still image. For the movie I had to wait a little while before it started. Lookforward to your next posts. Gladys


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

I tried again and this time it worked IMMEDIATELY after clicking on the little square on the picture. I thought you would like to know. Gladys


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, I am thrilled!

The movie part worked for me. It did take about 45 seconds before the little movie started playing, so at first I didn't think it would work, but I decided to wait. Not that I'm very impatient, but I have dsl and usually things like this will work much more quickly.

I'm thrilled because, for whatever reason, I have never been able to view any of the movies you've posted in the past. I would always get the little screen that was supposed to show it, but no matter how long I would wait--no movie. I tell you, that was very frustrating for me, especially when you had posted the Happy Dancer videos! So, I'm very glad that if you'll be posting your movies this way, I'll be able to see them!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for trying everyone. I'm glad it worked for some of you. I'll try to do some checking and see if I can figure out why it doesn't work for some. Linda, I'll redo the Happy Dancer ones with the new version .. hopefully they will work for you then.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Terry, It worked GREAT on my home computer. I had instant results and enjoyed it.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Terry, It didn't work the first time I tried, but worked perfectly just now. Great video of happy ducks  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, speaking of Happy Dancer? How is he???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Terry, no luck on my computer either. Love the spider! An old wives' tale says that when you have a lot of spiders come into your house in the fall that you'd better prepare for a cold winter. I have captured and released at least 15 so far and the one I caught this morning was as large as a quarter. Hope this doesn't mean we'll have a blizzard  .


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Terry, no luck on my computer either. Love the spider! An old wives' tale says that when you have a lot of spiders come into your house in the fall that you'd better prepare for a cold winter. I have captured and released at least 15 so far and the one I caught this morning was as large as a quarter. *Hope this doesn't mean we'll have a blizzard * .


Maggie - I will sending SUN THOUGHTS AS HARD and FAST AS I CAN!

Just when I thought we were in 2 digit days, here come the lower 100s - again. BUT, there's LOTS of SUN...our mornings are getting to be quite nice and I love having the balcony door open - AFTER the birds have eaten their meal, that is!   

STILL SENDING HEALING THOUGHTS and WELL WISHES TO YOU!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...it sorta worked for me...

I got the whole screen with the controll buttons and so on, but when it started to play, it shrank the screen to only leave the controll buttons so that there was no screen or movie at all...

So all I got was the adio part...

Lol...

Toshiba Satellite (circa 1997) running Win-Nintey-Eight SE...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Short time delay before the movie started, but then quite nice bit of water, ducks, and sun!

Unless the view is blocked, that is a female spider, so she's eating for hundreds.  (Males usually have black pedipalps, an important structure in arachnids which is situated just behind the jaws. In spiders they are used by the male for sperm transfer.)


----------

